
NodeOS – Operating system powered by npm - diggan
https://github.com/NodeOS/NodeOS
======
daveslash
On their github page they say that it "only works on an Ubuntu 64-bit image
because it relies on Docker" ([http://node-os.com/blog/get-
involved/](http://node-os.com/blog/get-involved/))

On their website they say "node-os is a full operating system built on top of
the linux kernel." ([http://node-os.com/](http://node-os.com/))

Am I misunderstanding what is meant by "OS"? Or rather, what is the definition
on an operation system to which this adheres?

~~~
ddoolin
Seems like they have their own OS image within Docker so I'm guessing it's a
complete OS. Not sure what they mean by that, either.

------
drgath
Considering Atwood's Law, I guess it was only a matter of time until we
arrived at this point.

~~~
aaronem
Assuming we have; as yet, this presents a distinctly half-baked aspect.

------
steveklabnik
This has been discussed a number of times before:
[https://hn.algolia.com/?q=nodeOS#!/story/forever/0/nodeOS](https://hn.algolia.com/?q=nodeOS#!/story/forever/0/nodeOS)

------
dang
A dupe of
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6519671](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6519671).

------
Thaxll
Node will soon join the family of 'devops', 'fullstack', 'cloud' ect ...

